# div container



## PI930N (16. September 2001)

Also ich werde die Tage ein php gästebuch bekommen das ich dann auf meine page anpassse...  allerdings habe ich einen <div idcontainer>
weil ich onmouseover scroll pfeile auf meienr page habe und ich mit dem container die area definiere die er scrollt...  so das dazu...  jetzt weiss ich nicht wie ich das gästebuch in diesem container anzeigen lassen kann.... ich hab schon versucht in dem link mit target="_self" usw zu arbeiten aber er öffnet das g-book dann im ganzen chromeless fenster...  (habe übrigens ein chromeless fenster )naja ich will aber das er das g-book in dem kleinen container öffnet....  kann ich dem container einem namen geben und beim link dann target="name " angeben oder so  ? wie bei normalen frames ?    oder wie geht das ?  muss doch irgendwie gehen...


----------



## Dunsti (16. September 2001)

ich denke das geht nur so:

Deine Index-Seite wird auch ein PHP-Script, und an der entsprechenden Stelle, wo das GB stehen soll machst Du ein include("guestbook.php");

dann kannst Du den DIV-Container genauso scrollen wie alle anderen.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

